# XML Server Zugriff



## MAGI (13. Feb 2021)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Handy App zuschreiben welche die Daten über xml anford und ausgibt leider bin ich noch nicht dahintergekommen wie ich über die Handy App eine Anfrage an Denn Server schicke die Sagt, dass der Server eine Funktion ausführt.


----------



## mihe7 (13. Feb 2021)

Das kommt auf den Server an. Wenn Du Daten von einem Web-Server abrufen willst, verwendest Du halt entsprechende URLs und HTTP-Requests (für den Abruf bietet sich ein GET-Request an). Ob die Antwort nun XML oder was anderes (z. B. JSON) ist, spielt dabei erstmal überhaupt keine Rolle.


MAGI hat gesagt.:


> eine Anfrage an Denn Server schicke die Sagt, dass der Server eine Funktion ausführt.


Da Du XML erwähnst, hört sich das fast nach XML-RPC an. Das ist jetzt nicht gerade der heiße Scheiß.


----------

